# Hyper rats that cant sit still!



## Scythix16

my rats wont sit still for anything.... ive trained 3 of them to recognize thier names and they come when called but! they wont let me scratch thir heads.... is this normal for young rats or are they not used to me enough yet? i would just love to be able to put one of them in my hoodie pocket and have them sleep there while i just walk around


----------



## Lex

I have two 7 month olds like that (one is worse than the other...as in NEVER stops when outside of cage). She is the one learning fastest, but they are just NOT calm rats...unlike my first rat, which at the same age would happily hang out on my shoulder, inside and out, with no worries. 
I don't know if the two little girls I have now will ever chill out, and I don't know if it's just a personality thing...or maybe because the first rat was solo, and bonded to me, instead of a like minded (silly rat) peer. Good luck with training, though! At least they're entertaining little critters, eh?


----------



## Scythix16

they are hilarious they do things that make me go really? xD


----------



## moongate

I've heard that females are more energetic than males, which is scary considering how active my boys are. They run everywhere and they still don't like me picking them up. I'm guessing it's just the way they are.


----------



## ilymorgannn

I've had some really mellow rats, who would just lay in my lap or sit on my shoulder for hours. But all of my recent pet rats have been just like that. They literally don't stay stil or even let me scratch their heads unless cornered. They are very social and love me, but just can't stay still !


----------



## HelloClarice

I'm right there with you Clare is insane I swear! In free time on the futon she is all over the places running in and out of blankets in between my legs under the laptop, comes and sniffles my ears and licks me for about half a second then across the shoulders and off again! But when she is in her cage she just chills and sleeps, if she is moving it's because she wants to sleep on a different floor! or I am near the cage and she wants a cheerio  I really want a big squishy lap rat but I picked girls haha


----------



## kamii

Yep, I've got one of those mad rats, too XD


----------



## Maiden

I have a big squishy lap rat who is always finding places to sleep. Find a comfy place during free range time and then sleeps there. My big squishy is about a pound and a half and I love HIM very much. Girls are fun because they love to run and play and actually use their wheels. Boys generally just see a wheel as a another place to sleep. If you want a rat that will cuddle with you you should probably invest in a boy. Sometimes, I wish my boys were more active, thenI look down and see them sleeping in my pocket.


----------



## shawnalaufer

Females are more active, that will probably never change until they are elderly....and depending on the males age, you might just have an active teenager. The males slow down with age but while young, they are just as speed demons as the ladies- probably so they can keep up with them!


----------



## Rattiesrule!

My boys are the same they go crazy when they have free range time and get into all sorts of mischief ! But as soon as they are in the cage they just nap or watch the tv hanging in thier hammock. They are only 7 months so still young and I'm hoping I get the best of both worlds and they will be squidgy lap rats when older.


----------



## hcroark

Our oldest male rat (4ish months) is super chill. He even moves slow. The two younger males (probably about 7 weeks old) are much more active. But they are still calmer than when we first got them at 5 weeks old.


----------

